# Ride's wedgie footbed - does it work, and can it help to reduce knee stress?



## Canadiankite (Nov 28, 2010)

I posted this question embedded in a different thread (k2 indy or ride ex), but thought I would get more feedback if I just started another thread. I did a quick search, and there is some stuff I could find, but wanted to see if I could drum up more. The stuff I found didn't really answer my question. 

So, Ride advertises that the wedgie footbed helps to create a more 'natural stance'. It supposedly helps comfort, control, and pop. I asked the guy at one of the local shops regarding this, and he said it is kinda gimmicky. It might help; at best, it's subtle and not a big thing to consider when choosing bindings. I am assuming he meant all aspects of what it is supposed to help (comfort, control, pop). But, another guy at a different shop said his buddy got something similar (had a custom footbed made though), and it really helps his knees when riding. 

I am just wondering what you guys/gals who ride Ride bindings with a wedgie footpads think. I really don't care about the pop aspect. The control aspect, well, that would be extra benefit. It's the comfort aspect I am after - especially reducing knee stress. Any riders out there who can confirm this? I get some knee stress/strain, but notice it the day after I ride, not really on the hill. But, cutting down on this would be great cause I don't want bad knees one day. I know getting a custom footbed would probably be best, but does the wedgie footbeds reduce knee strain/stress?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Logically they should add comfort.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I think they're a godsend, as they relieved pain at my 5th metatarsal heads by preventing my feet from wanting to slide laterally. Not subtle or gimmicky at all. I have a couple pair of Ride bindings and some K2 Auto Evers that are canted, and it would be hard for me to buy a flat binding from here on out.

I don't know how they affect my control or pop (I have questionable amounts of each), but they most definitely add comfort.


----------



## Canadiankite (Nov 28, 2010)

so...where were these helpful links when I was originally searching?? no idea....I just stumbled across them. But, I do have some more questions.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/23737-rides-canted-footbeds-do-they-make.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/32257-canting-foot-beds-seems-like-deal.html

So, seems the consensus is that it is noticeable for sure. And, a few comments saying those with knee/joint stress should definitely use them.

I guess it is up to angles for me now. 

Has anybody tried different angles of wedgies?? That's a long shot, but you never know.  I was looking at picking up the Ride ex, but not sure the 1.5 is gonna impact the knees like the 2.5 or the 3.0 will. 

Can anyone give feedback whether they have gotten reduced knee/joint stress from the 1.5 cant?

If you've only ridden a 2.5 cant or larger, I still would like to hear your experiences. Just let me know the binding you've ridden.


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm using the 390 bosses with maximum cant and find that they are helpful overall. Years of riding with a ducked out wide stance has caused issues with my "Q" angles and has created an acute ankle angle--making me prone to ankle roll. Riding with canted footbeds creates a more natural leg position. Gimmicky to some, helpful to me. Going forward,I will probably only use canted footbeds.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Not a gimmick. You will notice it after 4 hours of hard riding vs a non canted foot bed.

Pop and other stuff is more marketing to me, didn't really change anything there. But my kees feel better.


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

Man I need to find a store around me that sells EVA foam so I can attempt making my own canted footbeds.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I would like to see more companies incorporate footbed canting into their bindings...It's long overdue.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

rainboarding said:


> Man I need to find a store around me that sells EVA foam so I can attempt making my own canted footbeds.


I agree. After riding on my 390 Bosses its going to be very hard to ride on my other board with regular 390s. I was contemplating buying another pair of Bosses today, my bank account disagreed.


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have the Ride Ex bindings and i am not a good rider by any means but i was not sore all day in my knees and such and i could tell the difference between them and cheap rental flat bindings. like i said tho im still a beginner but i think they were a good investment for me


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

yes and yes


----------



## ngbert (Oct 8, 2009)

yes quite baller. The first time I rode a canted footbed was an 09 uninc w/ uninc cartels with cant beds. So nice. Knees used to hurt after a long day of riding. Now I have Delta MVMNTS w/ the 2.5 wedgies. MONEY


----------



## Canadiankite (Nov 28, 2010)

k, all this has convinced me that I need to give a canted binding a go this year. Looks like the cant is no gimmick at all for the comfort factor. 

so, I was going to go and pick up last year's ride ex binding, but going to the store gave me some surprises...found out today all k2 bindings were on sale this week, and i also found out that the new K2 formula's have a 3 degree cant, which I didn't know about. Nice! So, I picked those up instead. 

Once I get a few days out, I'll hopefully remember and update this thread on my experiences with the bindings, especially the comfort factor on the joints.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

The Formulas will be good for you. I have use all kinds of degrees of canted footbeds...I love 4 degrees the most, but I also ride 25+ inches wide. Canted beds take a lot of pressure off the knee on those wider stances. Flat foot beds suck.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

VTRDR said:


> my bank account disagreed.


I hate that shit, stupid banks.


----------



## Romel (Dec 2, 2010)

These things interest me for sure! I'd love to come away from the mountains w/o any knee soreness. Only question I have now is, are these available for the K2 Cinch CTX from 09/10 Season?

Please someone say yes...


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Romel said:


> These things interest me for sure! I'd love to come away from the mountains w/o any knee soreness. Only question I have now is, are these available for the K2 Cinch CTX from 09/10 Season?
> 
> Please someone say yes...


In 09/10 only the Auto and Auto Ever had canted beds.


----------



## Romel (Dec 2, 2010)

that's a bummer


----------



## mojoman (Jan 13, 2010)

I love my new contraband with the large wedge in. super comfy and very adjustable.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

going to ride my bosses tom for the first time. I didn't know what cant to try so i popped in the 3.5 hope its not to much. anyone try 3.5 or 2.5 or both and got any comments?


----------



## Longboard (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone know if you can buy or order 2.5 or 3 wedgies for the ride ex bindings


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

I am pretty sure that you can only buy 4 degree beds after market. The 4 degree beds are designed for eventing above the contraband, but can probably be adapted for an EX (I have never tried though).


----------



## Canadiankite (Nov 28, 2010)

so, this is just an update regarding the new formula bindings. 

The 3 degree cant worked great, my knees feel good after a full day of riding. Like I said, my knee strain wasn't a big deal, but I wanted to get rid of it before it actually became a problem. I am glad I went for it, thanks all for the input.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you sure the Formulas have a 3 degree cant? When I rode them this summer they seemed like a lot more mellow cant than Rides..


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

bubbachubba340 said:


> Are you sure the Formulas have a 3 degree cant? When I rode them this summer they seemed like a lot more mellow cant than Rides..


I know 2010 doesn't have cant cuz I just bought them on a deal. Which season's do you have?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This year's Formula does have canted footbeds, but I'm not sure what degree.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

K2 has one type of canted footbed for 2011. It is 3 degrees. CTX, CTS, Ever, Uprise, Drone and Formula are the only bindings with canted beds.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't own formulas. I just rode them at high cascade for a few days this summer. Definately good shit. I feel like the canting helps me get over my presses too.


----------



## Canadiankite (Nov 28, 2010)

"Are you sure the Formulas have a 3 degree cant? When I rode them this summer they seemed like a lot more mellow cant than Rides.."

I'll defer to jgsqueak, cause I can't find where I read it the first time. Apparently, this 3 degree cant is not well advertised. BUT...what I can say is that the cant definitely seemed larger in comparison to the Ride EX cant (1.5) when I saw it in the store. The larger cant is what ultimately sold me over the Ride Ex, along with higher toe elevation and the highback, well, no, but the highback is a great bonus - really comfortable, hardly notice it's there. 

Just to be sure, these are the guys I bought
Formula | K2 Snowboarding
maybe the ride's you tried had the 4 degree footbed put in them? 

"I don't own formulas. I just rode them at high cascade for a few days this summer. Definately good shit. I feel like the canting helps me get over my presses too."

I can't really comment definitively because I just got a new board which would help with that too, but I get better balance to butter with the combo - better control while balancing over the one leg. Also, I am surprised to say this..but I did notice the claimed 'more natural feel' to the stance that cants supposedly give. Granted, it is not super obvious - it took me about 1/2 way through the day to actually notice. But, it's there for me. It is not the selling feature because it's so subtle, but it's a nice addition.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Funny that K2 doesn't list the 3 degree cant on their footbed features on their website. You would think that they would make a bigger deal about it. They probably don't because of Ride's big "Wedgie" campaign this year.


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

jgsqueak said:


> Funny that K2 doesn't list the 3 degree cant on their footbed features on their website. You would think that they would make a bigger deal about it. They probably don't because of Ride's big "Wedgie" campaign this year.


well, from what I can see here:
Formula | K2 Snowboarding

the description says "With NEW canted footbeds and..."

and there is a footbed features icon that also says it has a canted footbed.


----------



## Canadiankite (Nov 28, 2010)

rainboarding said:


> well, from what I can see here:
> Formula | K2 Snowboarding
> 
> the description says "With NEW canted footbeds and..."
> ...


Ya, agreed the fact the formulas have a cant is clear from the site; but, I think the point jgsqueak is making is that the degree of the cant is not advertised. After a bit of seaching around on the internet, the degree of the cant is pretty hard to find. I have no idea why they don't just say it on the website.


----------

